

Agile Physics Research (Parody) - hoyhoy
http://involution.com/2008/09/25/agile-physics-research

======
gaius
It's remarkable how ridiculous "agile" is when applied to any other field. In
fact what's remarkable is that this ridiculousness isn't immediately obvious
to otherwise-intelligent programmers.

~~~
queensnake
Is it the programmers that push for it, though, usually? I think management
(at least mine) likes the fine-grained control + reporting (and the /name/!),
and the rest is catch as catch can.

~~~
biohacker42
Programmers tend to push for more testing, continuous integration, lots of
short iterations, quiet time and space.

Management tends to push for more meetings, more things you can track and
measure and more tracking and measuring and ways to lover cost.

None of this is bad, what's bad is that where ever there is turmoil, good
ideas and crap ideas get mixed up.

Like pair programming and/or co-location vs. private quiet offices.

------
zain
Wow, that went totally over my head.

